
AMD Ryzen Lineup and Prices Confirmed, 8 Cores for as Low as $320 - nwrk
http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-lineup-pricing-confirmed-8-cores-low-320/
======
sounds
It is speculated[1] that the AMD on-chip memory controllers will have ECC
support since previous generations have had it.

Do any of the launch motherboards support it? Yes, I'm too lazy to dig out
each motherboard and see if it claims ECC support... :)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5mnxis/any_confirmatio...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5mnxis/any_confirmation_of_ecc_support_in_ryzenany_of/)

------
MulliMulli
The prices are not really confirmed.

~~~
mtanski
It's really /r/amd whipping themselves into a frenzy over supposed pre-order
system leaks. As parent said, not confirmed.

------
bartvk
Still curious for laptop parts. The tables show either TDP of 65 watt and
higher, or a "TBD"/to be determined.

------
muro
wcctech == we just made something up.

